# Mavs vs. Hornets (Nov 3)



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

<center>*

















Dallas Mavericks (1-0) vs New Orleans Hornets (0-0)



Starting Lineups:






































vs.








































Key Matchup:

















*</center>


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

Even though I'm a Hornets fan I think Dallas will win by 10. I expect Dirk will have another monster game and the Davis vs. Harris matchup will be interesting to watch. I have no idea what to expect from the Hornets but hope they come out tough and prove me wrong and win.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Dallas 107
New Orleans 94

Dirk 42 points
Dirk 13 rebounds
Devin 6 assists


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

The Dallas Mavericks attempt to start the season with back-to-back wins for the third time in the last four years when they visit the New Orleans Hornets on Wednesday. 

Dallas won its home opener on Tuesday, posting a 107-98 victory over the Sacramento Kings - the team that eliminated the Mavericks in the playoffs last season. 

All-Star Dirk Nowitzki had 33 points and 10 rebounds and Steve Finley scored 11 of his 18 points in the fourth quarter for Dallas. 

Center Erick Dampier, who was acquired in a trade with the Golden State Warriors, had 11 points, five rebounds and a pair of blocks in his regular-season debut for the Mavericks. 

After finishing the preseason with a four-game losing streak, New Orleans attempts to win its sixth straight season opener. 

The Hornets moved from the Eastern Conference to the Western Conference after the expansion Charlotte Bobcats were placed in the East. 

New Orleans will be without injury-plagued forward Jamal Mashburn for the entire year. Free-agent acquisition Rodney Rogers will likely take his place in the starting lineup after playing a reserve role with the New Jersey Nets last season. 

Point guard Baron Davis, a two-time NBA All-Star, will run the offense again for New Orleans. Davis averaged a career-high 22.9 points and 7.5 assists last season. 

All-Star center Jamaal Magloire and power forward P.J. Brown are a formidable combination inside for the Hornets. Magloire averaged a double-double - 13.6 points and 10.3 rebounds - while Brown contributed 10.5 points and 8.6 boards. 

Rookie J.R. Smith, who was the 18th overall pick in 2004, scored 11.1 points per game and shot 40 percent from the behind the 3-point arc in the preseason for New Orleans.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

I expect a very close game, the Hornets will be playing at home and they will have an advantage inside the paint.

Prediction:

Mavs - 102
Hornets - 99

Here is the game thread on the Hornets board.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

good god! look at those hideous new orleans jerseys. what are they gonna do, blind the mav's to a victory?


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>b-diddy</b>!
> good god! look at those hideous new orleans jerseys. what are they gonna do, blind the mav's to a victory?


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

It's a blowout by the Mavs. I am very impressed by you guys. You have so much offensive fire, not a surprise there, and the defense has been good. Fin has been insane tonight offensively. I didn't know what to expect without Nash running the point, but you guys look good. Harris will be a fine player with more experience under his belt. 

Too bad our offense stinks and we aren't playing very smart. Oh well, bring on Orlando!


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

Mavericks will have all analysts eating their words.....

they look damm good!


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>DHarris34Phan</b>!
> Mavericks will have all analysts eating their words.....
> 
> they look damm good!


yep!


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

19 points for Stack coming off the bench. Not bad for a guy who was a cancer to the Wizards a year ago.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

*.*

Jason Terry also played well off the bench with 18 pts, 5 asts and 4 stls.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)




----------

